# Steelhead



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

I’ve really struggled fishing steelhead with spinning gear and am considering trying fly fishing. I fish the Lake Erie tributaries and I’m excited to get started again during the fall. When reading in to the sport, I had no clue what these guys were talking about in their articles. Can anyone recommend how to start using laymans terms and if this even is a good idea?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you finding and catching steelhead? If you have caught Steelhead, that is success. On average it can take anyone 2-3 hours of fishing per steelhead. So just trying fly fishing to improve steelhead catch is more difficult IMHO. I would rather talk you through how to find steelhead, then catch them. Rather than jumping to conclusion that fly fishing will make you more successful. 

You can use flies on a spinning setup. You might have a faster transition if you go this route before spending bigger money on fly gear. 

If you are using rooster tails in streams, spoons at the mouth of rivers and catching steelhead, and having success, then I would say you are ready to jump to fly-fishing. But understand your numbers will probably go down. I started with fly fishing for steelhead so I had to learn it all at once. 

What terms do you have questions about? I'm sure you can google any one of them and learn a basic definition. 
Rickerd


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

what do you mean you've struggled?????
not getting bites?? fish breaking off?? whats going on?


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

TRIPLE-J said:


> what do you mean you've struggled?????
> not getting bites?? fish breaking off?? whats going on?





rickerd said:


> Are you finding and catching steelhead? If you have caught Steelhead, that is success. On average it can take anyone 2-3 hours of fishing per steelhead. So just trying fly fishing to improve steelhead catch is more difficult IMHO. I would rather talk you through how to find steelhead, then catch them. Rather than jumping to conclusion that fly fishing will make you more successful.
> 
> You can use flies on a spinning setup. You might have a faster transition if you go this route before spending bigger money on fly gear.
> 
> ...


I can’t really find them or get bites. I inherited one of those big steelhead spinning rods from my grandpa and it just doesn’t feel right being mainly a bass guy. I thought learning to fly fish would just feel a little bit more right, plus it looks interesting.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought that might be where you are going with this. You have to find them to catch them. 
Rule #1 90% of fish are in 10% of water. 
Rule #2 10% of fisherman catch 90% of fish. 

Seriously, use a white or black rooster tail to find fish in pools and even riffles. Use your bass rod/ reel with a good drag, if you are more in-tune with fishing. You have to have confidence to catch them. Unfortunately, it takes a while to learn where fish are NOT. Then you can find where fish ARE and fish to them. Not saying you cannot catch them with fly gear, its just I'm trying to take you from where you are now, to a confident fisherperson having success. Then you can apply all your confidence to fly fishing. 

Unless you just love Fly fishing like I did. Then try to get on the river with one of us "experienced" persons who can show you what you need vs. what you want. Saves money and time. 
Rickerd


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Olive beaded wooly buggers. For the last 10 I fished for steelhead, that's all I used. 

You're looking for holding spots. Places trout will stop and rest.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

David Coleman said:


> I can’t really find them or get bites. I inherited one of those big steelhead spinning rods from my grandpa and it just doesn’t feel right being mainly a bass guy. I thought learning to fly fish would just feel a little bit more right, plus it looks interesting.


if you like spinning gear stick with it,
i would suggest starting on one of the breakwalls in fall, at the mouth of the rivers, i fish fairport all the time and do very well there,
dont use too heavy of line 10 pound test is more than enough, personally i use 6 # but thats my preference,
cast spoons, like lil cleo or k/o wobblers in blue/silver, green/silver, orange /gold or orange/silver, in the 1/3, 2/5 oz for cleos and 1/4 and 1/2 for k/o's
spinners in white, black and firetiger patterns work well also but arent usually as heavy as the spoons so dont cast as well
start with a splash count, start reeling almost as soon as the spoon hits the water and as the day goes on you may need to let it drop a lil deeper before reeling in.
you can use the longer rod with a jig and maggot combo or minnow under a bobber usually about 2-4 feet down is good and cast the spoon with your bass fishing rod if you like..
you dont have to have a long steelhead rod to catch them if you are used to your bass gear use that, but you will probably have to lighten up the line. your drag should be set just tight enough so the rod doesnt bounce hard as the line is being taken out, drag should be nice and smooth.
now if you really want to fly fish thats cool too but you dont have to fly fish to catch them.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

If you want to take up flyfishing, you can get outfits(rod, reel and line) for $200. Cabelas or TFO sells the outfits. I suppose you want an 8 weight setup for steelheads. There may be used outfits out there. Are there flyfishing clubs up there. I bought an 8 wt outfit from Cabelas for 169$ for Christmas in 2016. I bought myself a better bass outfit last year so I have the Cabela's 8 wt sitting in a closet. I'm sure there are guys near you who have up to a dozen outfits with most just sitting in a closet. Maybe someone will respond to you on here.
Get yourself a used fly outfit, some what 1x tippet and get some beadheaded olive wolly buggers at Cabelas or bass pro. You can get them for maybe 2$ each. You'll need a dozen. You can get into this without breaking the bank.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

I would hire a guide for a trip. Not sure where you are fishing, but the money invested in a good guide will pay you back. Find a guide that is using the method you are trying to learn. I have done that a couple of times. I think it was $150 for the day for 2 of us. He will put you on fish and show you how to catch fish. just a thought.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Every time I step into the river I always see guys standing where they should be fishing and fishing where they should be standing. Steel head is like deer hunting... Do your homework and you will get them.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I rode through good part of Rocky River reservation on Saturday. The water was low enough that you could see all the areas that still have flow. Now it went up last night but still well below normal winter and spring flows. I recommend you go to river during summer at a low water time and walk the river. Take note of deep pools, bottom composition, where water flows. Most of these will be in tact even at higher water levels until first big flood of winter/ spring. 

Imagine the water having 2 feet more of water depth and where you would hide and ambush if you were a feeding fish. Keep in mind steelhead travel better on the sides of main current, or in the current when going upstream. When you understand the "highways" steelhead use, finding them becomes 2nd nature to you. Our steelhead also prefer to stay on gravel bottoms, not mud, sand, or even bedrock most of the time. Gives them more camouflage I guess.

Another time I do this is when the ice starts to open up. You will see areas of flow open first and slow water still frozen. Another great way to learn the "highways."

Rickerd


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

If your " Big trout rod " is a noodle rod , use it to cast spoons from any of the break walls or light houses. if it is not a noodle rod just use a medium action 7' rod and you will still catch a lot of fish. You do not need to have a lot of knowledge when they are stacking up to come up the rivers and creeks. Just get out there and start casting , most of the time the rookies catch more fish this way then us old timers because we already have our ways and our favorite color lures and you can't tell us anything, because we already know it all. Lol. They will start staging in the next couple of weeks, there is nothing better then fighting a fresh chrome wile standing out there in sorts and a tee shirt. Last year I got my first one on Sept. 12th from Geneva light house. P.s I didn't get my second one until the 28th.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Where are you located? I could always show you around some good spots at the rocky. In regards to your interest in fly fishing I have a cheap but good Cabelas 8/9wt for sale you just need to get a reel. Only asking $30 for the rod.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Its real early steelhead are just coming in northeast ohio. Steelhead will be at the breakwalls for the next month.


----------

